# No weekly update on Topaz fuel card prices



## julius128 (1 May 2013)

Hello, 
There is a few weeks that some of the sites (e.g. axaplus and motorcheck) which offers Topaz fuel card and show its weekly price has not updated the price.

Anybody know if there is a change on the fuel card prices and why those sites no longer update the weekly fixed price? or if there is another site or source where we can find the weekly price set on mid night Saturdays.

I have also searched and found in St Pauls Garda credit union website that 


> from 1st February 2013, Topaz are changing the pricing system on your St. Paul’s / Topaz Fuel  Card from a weekly pre-set price to a 3.5 cent discount per litre off  the Pump price for both Motor Petrol and Diesel.


Is this what applied to all Topaz fuel card users or specifically on credit union members?

Thanks


----------

